# How to Train Your Dragon: Toothless Costume - Help!



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Awww. Very cute idea for a costume. I'm sure it'll be a awesome.

No clues as far as how to do it except maybe using sheets of craft foam. If you want to get fancy you could probably try stencilling the scale pattern on the foam using some of that truck bed liner spray - that *might* give a cool texture. Or it might be a complete fail. Or just total overkill.

Look forward to seeing this progress though.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Craft foam can be found basically anywhere, right? Or do I make a special trip to JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby or...

I wonder...could I find some the below material and paint it on over the foam?








That makes it scaly, right? Or if it's too much effort I could draw the scales myself...we'll see.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Perhaps buy a headband and attach something for ears and spines?


----------

